# A poorly kept Secret



## 28gage (Mar 10, 2018)

Bought a pup that I wanted to surprise Virgil Moore with this summer at his training grounds, but circumstances (three pups I spoke for and room for two!) changed all that so here's the story.

Back in 1970 a setter named Johnny Crockett won the National Championship at Ames. He was the first and only setter till Shadow Oak Bo to do it in the modern era. He died at 8 yrs with a brain tumor. Hank Sheely his owner was wise enough to see if his sperm could be collected when he first became ill and a Doctor in Oregon I believe tried successfully they thought to collect him. I may be wrong but have been told this was the first time a collection was done.

Now comes the role Dale Bush (HOF field trial patron) played in the story. Dale was a friend of W C Kirk the handler and of Mr. Sheely. Years later he asked Mr. Sheely if he could use one of the straws they collected and was given permission to use one. Now Johnny Crockett had died almost 40 years before and the straws surly had suffered some degradation over the years, but he was a man with some luck and a litter was produced and several fine dogs including Champion Crockett's Deep Freeze. 

Well Mister Bush always wanted to try again but didn't want to waste it unless he had a blue ribbon female.  Over the years he looked a lot of fine females and in the last two years thought he found her. A fine daughter of Shadow Oak Bo was the dog he had been looking for and since in the intervening years Mr. Sheely had passed and the straws were in the control of TX. A&M he went to Mrs. Sheely who wrote a letter to the college asking them to release a straw to Dale.

Now this straw was 46 years old and the vet that preformed the AI procedure said it was the worst he had ever seen, very low motility and the chances were slim it would produce a litter. That was in late Oct of 2017. On Dec 26 2017 6 pups by Johnny hit the ground. So it's very possible that these may be the last pups by Johnny Crockett.

How I got involved is luck and circumstance but more luck then circumstance. And a week ago Fri I drove to College Station and picked up Hank, son of Johnny Crockett and a daughter of Shadow Oak Bo. Can't tell you how my mind was racing as the litle sucker slept on my lap for over 2 hours on the way home. But I'm excited for sure and so is Virgil to see what this little piece of field trial history will turn out to be.

Hank at his new home.


IMG_0979 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, 


IMG_0977 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/,


----------



## Coach K (Mar 10, 2018)

That sure is a great story.  You better keep everyone posted through Hank's career!!!   We'll be cheering for him to make mince meat of the pointer crowd!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 10, 2018)

what a story...awesome..handsome boy


----------



## pine nut (Mar 10, 2018)

Looking forward to this'un!


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2018)

That is amazing.  Where was the straw kept frozen? Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 10, 2018)

Great Nut??


----------



## 28gage (Mar 10, 2018)

GLS said:


> That is amazing.  Where was the straw kept frozen? Gil



I think first in Oregon than transferred to A&M where it was when Dale used both straws.  I don't know much about the freezing process but once done it seems to protect the straw and contents for a long, long time.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 10, 2018)

I surely hope he becomes the apple in his fathers eye and follows in his footsteps step for step. Beautiful pup. 
Jeff


----------



## coveyrise (Mar 10, 2018)

So you are one of the lucky ones. I was wondering who was going to get one of those pups or if Dale was going to keep them all. Great looking pup. Do you know who the doctor was that did the surgery? I have a few straws from a special dog that I want to implant some time. Was wondering if Butch was getting one also.


----------



## 28gage (Mar 10, 2018)

Doctor James Bell from Castroville TX. did the AI.  Dale and I messed with the pups for almost an hour and never thought to ask who else were getting pups.  Rich Robertson's name came up about something and Dale said he was getting a pup.  I know Dale is keeping the prettiest solid white female you've ever seen.  But bet he's keeping one of the males also.


----------



## Killinstuff (Mar 18, 2018)

Best of luck with the pup.  It will be interesting to see how he hangs with the pointers you have. What do you intent to do with him, foot hunting companion or more?


----------



## 28gage (Mar 20, 2018)

Going to let him mature and see what his DNA produces.  Would love to see him running in horse back trials but wont be forcing anything with him.  Because of his birth date (12/26/2017) he wont have a real derby season and will allow us to let him grow and roll for almost two years before applying any pressure.  If he doesn't make it as a trial prospect he'll have a place at the lease chasing quail.  Just holding my breath and enjoying the ride. 

11 weeks and first look at the wing.


 (2) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, on Flickr

Hey Killinstuff, with the buzz cut he'll get this summer I won't be able to tell him from the pointers


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2018)

Beautiful pup and cool story. Hope he turns out like his daddy


----------



## Killinstuff (May 3, 2018)

I hear you on the buzz cut.  Beanie is already huffing and puffing in our 60 degree mid-day temps.  Hair cut is coming but Tober is still the man.  Here is 6 month old Bean is backing Tob on Woodcock last week.


----------



## 28gage (May 4, 2018)

Very nice.......


----------



## goose buster (May 29, 2018)

Nice. Best of luck with him.


----------



## 28gage (Jun 21, 2018)

Getting some size on him and getting his first trim.  Stood like an old hand.




IMG_1144 (2) by chuck forsyth, on Flickr


----------

